# Mike Phillips



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome along to the Ask Mike Section - 

Hopefully Mike will be along soon to post up - 

This section will see some guides and will allow for people to ask Mike questions on detailing :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike Phillips is probably the most technically competent detailer from a product and process point of view that I've met, and I've met many. Others come close for process, but Mike has a real technical understanding of products due to his time at Meguiars, so don't waste the opportunity to quiz him


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Great section addition to the forum. Congrats Whizzer and thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice. 

Little backgorund on him guys, sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Great to see Mike having a section on DW :thumb: Learnt a lot from his video clips on claying and washing.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

No way ! You've done very well to get him here. Best guy in the business by far.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thought you meant the scrum half for a minute!! :lol:

Having a fair few drinks with him I didn't think this would be the place for him to appear :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone and thank you for the warm welcome!

I started the day out shooting a new video and stopped by my desk during a break to check my e-mail and found a new e-mail letting me know I have a section here on Detailing World!

I didn't realize I was logged into DW so I returned to the garage to get back to work and just now finished cleaning up. Just don't want everyone thinking I was slacking off the first day by not posting, just busy buffing out a car.


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Look here Mike, you are just going to get used to the fact that you now have to get out of bed five hours earlier that you did before so you can answer our dumb questions at the correct time :wave::wave:

P


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

And the coolest thing of it all is that he still details . Welcome Mike, nice to see you on this side of the pond!


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> And the coolest thing of it all is that he still details . Welcome Mike, nice to see you on this side of the pond!


Once it gets into your blood you can't get it out...

Long day, time to push away from the keyboard, I have to shoot some more video tomorrow but when I get done I'll try to post a bio...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice to see Mike admits to buffing a car.

really thats what we do we buff cars. I prefer the old buff a car than correction.

Cheers Mike.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

What is the best sealant for a silver car Mike?????


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

hello Mike

wish i had more time for detailing. 

Would like to know more about your machine polishing methods. Also I have been looking at machine polishes as part of our range for a long time, not hit the nail on the head quite yet which is why we are not doing one, But i think were close again. Would you be interested in testing them when I'm suitably happy with them?

all the best

Greg


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Nice to see Mike admits to buffing a car.
> 
> really thats what we do we buff cars. I prefer the old buff a car than correction.
> 
> Cheers Mike.


I love buffing out cars, actually, *"Special Interest"* cars, it doesn't have to be old, nor does it need to be new, but it's more fun if it falls into the general category of Special Interest versus Daily Driver. It's just more fun.

Probably my favorite thing to do is tackling a complete wetsanding project from start to finish but only if I have confidence in the thickness of the topcoat. Once confidence is solid, then the hard work begins but it's a labor of love even though it's hard dirty work.

*The Joker Truck*

Machine Dampsanding









*Hand-sanding the curve in the door panel...*









*Working around the truck...*













































I actually sanded and buffed this truck twice because of damage and customizations over a couple of years it was being built. The cab was cleared with one type of clear and the bed was cleared with a different paint system and no one told me. I figured it out pretty quick when I found my sanding marks were easy to remove out of the cab but difficult to remove out of the bed.

_As a detailer, you always need to be ready for the unexpected..._

I arranged to have a number of my customer's bring their cars to Meguiar's while I worked for them for *"Extreme Makeovers"* and just to give my forum friends a chance to work on some cool cars... we did an extreme makeover on my buddy Nate Trueman's 1966 Batmobile recreation and I though it would be fun to have the "Joker" meet the "Batmobile"

*This is Nate's Batcave...*









Photos Courtesy of Meguiars Online
(Anytime I use a picture from my days at Meguiar's they request a reference)




































I take a lot of pictures but find taking pictures in the dark a little challenging but you get the idea...

*Batmobile meets the Joker Truck*









So yeah... I love working sanding and buffing out "Special Interest" cars...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great cars there Mike


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> What is the best sealant for a silver car Mike?????


If you're working on a clear coated car then the best wax for silver tends to be the best wax for black because black shows everything and the goal is to make the clear layer of paint as clear and glossy as possible so your eyes can clearly see the color coat under the clear top coat.

If a wax or sealant or coating doesn't take a clear coated black finish to it's maximum potential it isn't' going to take any other color to it's maximum potential its just that your eyes won't be able to distinguish the results as easily.

As for a specific brand or type I tend not to get pigeonholed into posting answers like this as personal preference is a HUGE factor amount people.

I always say,

_*"Find something "you" like and use it often"*_


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

good to have you here...

the jokers truck looks awesome to work on


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike Phillips said:


> If you're working on a clear coated car then the best wax for silver tends to be the best wax for black because black shows everything and the goal is to make the clear layer of paint as clear and glossy as possible so your eyes can clearly see the color coat under the clear top coat.
> 
> If a wax or sealant or coating doesn't take a clear coated black finish to it's maximum potential it isn't' going to take any other color to it's maximum potential its just that your eyes won't be able to distinguish the results as easily.
> 
> ...


Although his question was a bit tongue in cheek, I enjoyed your answer.:thumb:

Welcome along Mike.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Impressive stuff, how many of us can say we've detailed the Batmobile? :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

welcome a long the joker truck looks fantastic


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Eh up mike, how you doing? If im honest megs is probably one if not my favorite brand. Is one able to get merchandise still? I.E clothing?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to DW Mike,


I havent been over on autogeek for a while but i do enjoy reading your write ups and some of the cars you get to work on are simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike, great to see you here on the ole DW 8)

see you 2 weeks buddy.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Nice work on the truck :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

great stuff welcome mike watched a few of your videos thats wot got me into the detailing world :thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome Mike seen loads of your videos and enjoy your write ups. The joker truck looks amazing!!! :thumb:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

A pleasure to see you on here Mike, welcome!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome Mike


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome along make, you seem like a wealth of knowledge when it comes to detailing


----------

